# Sloppy Joes (Sloppy Doe??)



## Bearcarver (Feb 27, 2019)

*Sloppy Joes* (Sloppy Doe??)



Sloppy Joes were mentioned on a Nostalgic thread a few days ago, so I had to have some.
We used my regular Deerburger which is 50% Deer, 25% Beef, and 25% Pork, so would that be “Sloppy Doe”??

We like to use Manwich mixed with the Burger. Been using it for 50 years (since my Army Days) & we love it.

The only other thing I add is some Frank’s Hot Sauce (on mine only!)

Sugar Snap Peas & Red Beet Pickled Eggs went good with these!


Thanks for Dropping by,

Bear

Big Scoop of Sloppy Joe Mix on each roll, and some Sugar Snap Peas:







Close 'em up & add a Pickled Egg:






Next night---Leave 'em "Open-Face", and add another Egg & some Olives:


----------



## 73saint (Feb 27, 2019)

I love sloppy joes!  And we do em the same way (old school Manwich style and venison burger).  Yours look great!

But Bear, call me weird, I like em on a bun w dill pickles & so much extra black pepper, all you see is black. 

Always have.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 27, 2019)

That a great meal . Ate alot of sloppy Joe as a kid , but with ground beef . Yeah I load the dill pickles on mine too .


----------



## Jeff Wright (Feb 27, 2019)

Looks real good Bear.  How did that pesky grape invade the olive party?


----------



## xray (Feb 27, 2019)

Good stuff Bear! It’s been awhile since I had sloppy joes but you put me in the mood for one.

I also love mine with chopped up dill pickles. We used to eat them with sweet relish but I lost my taste for it.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 27, 2019)

Making some buns as we speak for sloppy Joe's and pulled pork sammies


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 27, 2019)

73saint said:


> I love sloppy joes!  And we do em the same way (old school Manwich style and venison burger).  Yours look great!
> 
> But Bear, call me weird, I like em on a bun w dill pickles & so much extra black pepper, all you see is black.
> 
> Always have.




Thank You Saint!!
I like Dill Pickles or Bread & Butter Pickles with a lot of my Sammies, including these, but I prefer them on the side, unless it's a Pickle Relish.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 27, 2019)

Ah yes sir a regular around my house.

Warren


----------



## disco (Feb 27, 2019)

Another culinary delight from the Bear's kitchen! Big like!


----------



## Braz (Feb 27, 2019)

Looks great Bear. I loves me some sloppy joes too. Occasionally SWMBO makes a big cauldron of sloppy joe mix and freezes it in meal sized portions. The Red Gold Tomato factory is near here and we can get "scratch & dent" tomato products in case lots for cheap so pretty much any tomato based sauce gets made by hand and in volume.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 27, 2019)

Jeff Wright said:


> Looks real good Bear.  How did that pesky grape invade the olive party?



Thank You Jeff!!
Funny story about that "Grape":
We got a Christmas Gift Basket that had some strange cookies, Crackers, Cheese, and a container of Weird Olives.
The Olives were much smaller than the pitted ones we normally buy, and they still had the pits in them. Some of them were pink & close to red. I don't know if they were more Ripe, or what, but they tasted fine. So that's actually what that "Grape" was.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 28, 2019)

xray said:


> Good stuff Bear! It’s been awhile since I had sloppy joes but you put me in the mood for one.
> 
> I also love mine with chopped up dill pickles. We used to eat them with sweet relish but I lost my taste for it.



Thank You Xray!!
Yup---I used to use Sweet relish all the time on some things, but then I found out Heinz also make Dill Relish.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 28, 2019)

Looking very tasty!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 28, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Making some buns as we speak for sloppy Joe's and pulled pork sammies



Oh Yeah---Sounds Great !!

Bear



HalfSmoked said:


> Ah yes sir a regular around my house.
> 
> Warren



Yup---We probably have this about 5 or 6 times a year.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 28, 2019)

disco said:


> Another culinary delight from the Bear's kitchen! Big like!




Thank You My Friend!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 28, 2019)

Braz said:


> Looks great Bear. I loves me some sloppy joes too. Occasionally SWMBO makes a big cauldron of sloppy joe mix and freezes it in meal sized portions. The Red Gold Tomato factory is near here and we can get "scratch & dent" tomato products in case lots for cheap so pretty much any tomato based sauce gets made by hand and in volume.




Thank You Braz!!
That's Great when you can have an "In" like that on something you use a lot of!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Looking very tasty!!



Thank You Much!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> That a great meal . Ate alot of sloppy Joe as a kid , but with ground beef . Yeah I load the dill pickles on mine too .



Thank You Rich!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2019)

@kit s ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 3, 2019)

I saw this post earlier and thought it was an older post - my bad. Another good looking meal from the den. Just add a sprinkle of Parmesan cheese on top and that was our every other Weds. meal growing up.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 3, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> I saw this post earlier and thought it was an older post - my bad. Another good looking meal from the den. Just add a sprinkle of Parmesan cheese on top and that was our every other Weds. meal growing up.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
Yup---I often put Parm Cheese on mine, and on my Chili too!!
It Adds a certain something!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

